# arthroscopic shoulder joint irrigation for septic arthritis



## kcs (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi all,
I don't see any CPT scope codes for shoulder irrigation.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## fltbaroque (Mar 16, 2016)

How about a debridement code? 29822 or 29823


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 16, 2016)

Your physician probably did an Arthroscopic Irrigation, Debridement (limited or extensive?), and Synovectomy (partial or complete?).  I would check with your physician for more details about what he did.  From what I understand, payers don't give much "Credence" to Arthroscopic "Debridement" procedures, so I would lean more toward a Synovectomy code, as that might be given better "Credence" as a code, and be better reimbursed.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

